# Denatured Alcohol to pass Emissions/Smog in Cali?



## mkvelidadon

I failed my second Smog Check today due to high NOx. After failing the first time, I added premium Arco gas with an additive and when I ran it empty I put in 10 gallons of Shell premium gas with an Octane Boost additive. I The NOx did get reduced on the second try yet not enough for my Cadillac to pass. I am now thinking of adding two quarts of the denatured alcohol to a 1/4 tank-full. Would that help?

First Smog Check Results:
NO (PPM)

MAX

* 674
* 673

My score was:

* 879
* 734

Second Time:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 2 2009, 12:10 AM~14650466
> *I failed my second Smog Check today due to high NOx. After failing the first time, I added premium Arco gas with an additive and when I ran it empty I put in 10 gallons of Shell premium gas with an Octane Boost additive. I The NOx did get reduced on the second try yet not enough for my Cadillac to pass. I am now thinking of adding two quarts of the denatured alcohol to a 1/4 tank-full. Would that help?
> 
> First Smog Check Results:
> NO (PPM)
> 
> MAX
> 
> * 674
> * 673
> 
> My score was:
> 
> * 879
> * 734
> 
> Second Time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would check the EGR valve to see if it's not plugged or not working. Combustion temperatures are too hot and thats the reason for high NOx.


----------



## heavenlykid

jus my .02 have you tried putting coleman latern fuel in your gas tank yet thats what we always did in ohio when we had to pass e check but its gone now just a thought


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i did this with a olds 350 on 87 pump gas.


















a brand new cat will pass pretty much anything lol.


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2009, 10:52 AM~14652021
> *i did this with a olds 350 on 87 pump gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a brand new cat will pass pretty much anything lol.
> *


What's the tag on having it replaced at a shop?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bro just take it to a machine shop.Stop wasting you're time and money on that crap  .Also find a real good car machine shop and just keep going to him to build a trusting relationship .So shit like this you don't have to deal with any more..That was the best advice my old boss gave me and it was true!!That's why I was Abel to fix my 68 thanks to my auto guy for free  :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 2 2009, 11:52 AM~14652288
> *What's the tag on having it replaced at a shop?
> *


 if it don't need it don't do it..sux to do that $$ and still fail smog


----------



## kandylac

QUOTE(mkvelidadon @ Aug 2 2009, 12:10 AM) 
I failed my second Smog Check today due to high NOx. After failing the first time, I added premium Arco gas with an additive and when I ran it empty I put in 10 gallons of Shell premium gas with an Octane Boost additive. I The NOx did get reduced on the second try yet not enough for my Cadillac to pass. I am now thinking of adding two quarts of the denatured alcohol to a 1/4 tank-full. Would that help?

First Smog Check Results:
NO (PPM)

MAX

* 674
* 673

My score was:

* 879
* 734

Second Time:



I would check the EGR valve to see if it's not plugged or not working. Combustion temperatures are too hot and thats the reason for high NOx. 
A cat. converter will run you about 150.00 but I think the EGR repair will bring your NOx down enough to pass and it's cheaper.


----------



## AndrewH

man I'm glad we dont have to put up with that crap here!

I should start sellin the cats I cut out of my cars to you cali guys :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 2 2009, 12:52 PM~14652021
> *
> a brand new cat will pass pretty much anything lol.
> *


It sure will


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 2 2009, 01:52 PM~14652288
> *What's the tag on having it replaced at a shop?
> *


:dunno:

i do all my own work, the cat is easy to replace if its not welded in... i only paid like $100 for it, and it took me about 45 min to put in...


----------



## jayoldschool

You know how to pass that test. Stop wasting time, and fix that EGR...


----------



## Badass94Cad

I had high NOx in my '94 Fleetwood once. I got some 3M combustion chamber cleaner shit. You have to use this funky tube and run it through the intake with the car running at 1800 RPM. But it passed. :biggrin:


----------



## plank

> man I'm glad we dont have to put up with that crap here!
> 
> 
> That shit would suck- glad I don't have it here in Washington State


----------



## BigPoppa

I thought you can't sell/buy a car that won't pass emissions


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Aug 3 2009, 11:49 AM~14660179
> *You know how to pass that test.  Stop wasting time, and fix that EGR...
> *


some people have to do it the hard way


----------



## dacasti

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 2 2009, 12:08 PM~14652347
> *bro just take it to a machine shop.Stop wasting you're time and money on that crap  .Also find a real good car machine shop and just keep going to him to build a trusting relationship .So shit like this you don't have to deal with any more..That was the best advice my old boss gave me and it was true!!That's why I was Abel to fix my 68 thanks to my auto guy for free  :biggrin:
> *


When you go to the machine shop :0 they will send you to a mechanic


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 4 2009, 04:09 PM~14673193
> *I thought you can't sell/buy a car that won't pass emissions
> *


Some states and places have laws like that, but here everything from '95 and older is emission exempt now and we don't have inspections here either so it's pretty much sold "as is" and bought "as is"


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by dacasti_@Aug 4 2009, 08:35 PM~14677205
> *When you go to the machine shop :0  they will send you to a mechanic
> *


 :angry:


----------



## dacasti

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 5 2009, 10:17 AM~14682423
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 6 2009, 10:26 AM~14693097
> *:yes:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

SO DID YOU PASS or are you still looking for a easy way out?


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 7 2009, 07:19 AM~14701406
> *SO DID YOU PASS or are you still looking for a easy way out?
> *


I'm buying a new EGR valve after I replace the throttle position sensor to get ride of the check engine light.


----------



## Badass94Cad

:werd:


----------



## kandylac

you never said it had a t-p sensor code.


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 7 2009, 07:59 PM~14708105
> *you never said it had a t-p sensor code.
> *


It went off once I had it replaced. That's all I've done so far, I'm still replacing the EGR and O2 sensor along with adding SeaFoam.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 16 2009, 03:28 AM~15677203
> *It went off once I had it replaced. That's all I've done so far, I'm still replacing the EGR and O2 sensor along with adding SeaFoam.
> *


thats what i use before my emissions tests


----------



## hal-k

Anyone have any tips on passing smog test in Cali?

I have be swaping a brand new catalitic converter, new 02 senor, stock intake to take the test. Will this do it even if i have a greddy catback exhaust system?

Thanks guys


----------



## monsterpuff

new cat problem solved


----------

